# CELTICS fan....we know who you are...



## ralphy1976 (Nov 4, 2010)

not that i have anything agaisnt them..but..seriously...


----------



## modeltrainhead (Apr 9, 2011)

at least someone has an AIR GUITAR


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Apr 9, 2011)

that guys gettin the fook DOWN haha. props to the man!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 9, 2011)

YouTube - Kid dances crazy at a Boston Celtics game to living on a prayer...Hilarious!!

Awesome!


----------

